# Need help with ID of 1890's insruments.



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The middle one is a replanerating tremupipe.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

The one with the white dial on it is a meter I believe.
Cool stuff!



Looks like one anyway.


----------



## tom1356 (Jun 27, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> The middle one is a replanerating tremupipe.


I'm starting to think I made a faux pas.
Is it wrong to ask for help here?


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

I M O , they are kilowatt hour meters. Cool Pics.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

tom1356 said:


> I'm starting to think I made a faux pas.
> Is it wrong to ask for help here?


Nah, he was just funning you Im sure. Most everyone on here is nice and very helpful.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

they're meters


----------



## tpr (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

W T F ??? :001_huh:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

tom1356 said:


> I'm starting to think I made a faux pas.
> Is it wrong to ask for help here?


We have a frenchelectrician here but you'll have to wait till he wakes up. As far as the pictures go, they are pretty interesting but you should have just asked If any of us were too stupid to not know what they were. Still, there is room for you...welcome.:thumbsup:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

tpr said:


>


The W T F is for you.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Unless I am very much mistaken, they are Mercury KWH meters.
The Wesleyan College has them in a few places. Look very similar to those. The ones Wesleyan has are about the same age, and still in use.:thumbsup:


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Did you get to keep them?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

That is instering early style triphase meter I can tell one will read the three phase KWH while the other one will read the KWH demand.

But on other photo I know I did see triphase one side however second side kinda hard to tell that is for single phase or DC useage { just remember they will use either CT or shunt for DC loads }

However they look very cool something you don't see around at all.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## tom1356 (Jun 27, 2010)

JohnR said:


> Unless I am very much mistaken, they are Mercury KWH meters.
> The Wesleyan College has them in a few places. Look very similar to those. The ones Wesleyan has are about the same age, and still in use.:thumbsup:


Thank you for your help:thumbsup:.


----------



## tom1356 (Jun 27, 2010)

frenchelectrican said:


> That is instering early style triphase meter I can tell one will read the three phase KWH while the other one will read the KWH demand.
> 
> But on other photo I know I did see triphase one side however second side kinda hard to tell that is for single phase or DC useage { just remember they will use either CT or shunt for DC loads }
> 
> ...


Marc,
Thank you for your help. Have you ever seen this 1888 Shallenberger meter?


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

Considering it's age, that last one is pretty good shape. Nice collection :thumbup:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Tom.,

Nope I have not see that old style like that one at all.

That is good find there.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## tom1356 (Jun 27, 2010)

Thank you all for your help.
Tom


----------



## shieldcracker (Sep 14, 2009)

Wow I am getting my wife one of those for her kitchen.
Nahhh

Tom the large square meter is a 3 phase watthour meter, it uses two single phase watthour meters so that when the readings are added you have the total three phase 
energy used, There is also a scale for phase angle.

The smaller one is a kilowathr meter but also has a scale for demand measurement which would indicate that there may be protective relaying functions incorporated to these devices.

They are a beauty indeed...


----------

